# Scalable Press ? YIKES!



## 45acp

Anyone use these guys for fulfillment? How are they?

I tried to call sales to get some questions answered, but no one ever picked up. So I sent an email with my questions, and the person choose to answer one of the questioned and ignored the rest. Called in again, got customer service and asked some basic questions that the other companies were able to answer quite easily, yet he could not answer the questions. He transferred me to sales....waited and waited on hold, then was hung up on by their phone system.

If its that much trouble just getting some basic questions answered about their services, I can't image what it would be like to get assistance if a real problem occurred as a customer.


----------



## Serenak

Let me say that they have the worst phone systems ever. Multiple times it just rings and rings and rings DURING business hours. Once their system finally does kick on you basiaclly get sent to an abyss of silence.

That being said their shirts are pretty good. except i have had a handfull of customers that have gotten burnt tank tops. I had no idea that DTG Printing uses a heat press because my rep says that they are heat pressed. Also if you dont want your customer to wait about 10 days to get their shirts then i would look else wear becayse they say they have a 72 hour turn around but that has never happened for any of my orders. I actually still have an order tha tis in printing status and today is the 22nd day! They said its because of a new marshelling system that was placed but that started on the 14th day of this order that is now at 22 days. Good Luck with them if you decide to go with them.


----------



## NealMoorhouse

I have had the absolute WORST experience with them! It took over 3 weeks for the stuff to get out (after the promised a 72 hour turnaround). I had to call them multiple times and when I was able to talk to someone, they blamed someone else within the company! 

Listen, I don't care who's fault it is, fix it. We can point fingers after the fact. 

Of, and speaking of fixing it after the fact, not only did they ship my stuff out in the WRONG size, but their "solution" was to offer 50% off a future order? I get you're busy, and that's fine. At least update your clients. At least give an estimated time of shipping, even if it is 3 weeks out. Don't make excuses, we don't care! Also, if you say you're going to call someone back and update them, then call them back. Don't wait for them to call you A WEEK LATER. Also, "We're looking into it" isn't an answer either!

As you can tell, I am frustrated!


----------



## Sputnick

Don't use them. Terrible service.


----------



## oldstunt

They contacted us about 3 weeks ago wanted us to try out some of their samples. Soooooooooo sent them a design for a cup, DTG t shirt, and told them any design on a screened t would be fine. We just got the cup and the design was distorted have never received the DTG t or the screened t. I have called to ask what was going on several times all I can get is voice messages and no one has returned my messages. E-mailed twice no response on that either. 
I just don't see myself placing and order with them with much confidence of it ever being delivered on time or ever at all.


----------



## dink1004

I have used Scalable Press since early 2015. In fact it was the Scalable Press API integration with Shopify that brought me over to Shopify from Big Commerce. I wouldn't ever think of leaving Shopify now...it has been fantastic, but I wish I could say the same for Scalable Press. I have given Scalable Press every opportunity to improve for a year now. Lot's of promises...even direct communication between me and the founder Raymond Lei. Sadly, nothing has improved in a year and I must use an alternative in order to save my business. I wanted it to work so bad. I put up with a LOT of really pain in the neck quality control issues...time and time again. Oh how I want it to work. The integration with Shopify is nothing short of genius. The business plan of Scalable Press on paper is as well...but they simply can NOT execute consistently, not to the point where a real business can rely on them. They may be OK for personal shirts for a party or something...but I would advise you look elsewhere if you need them to handle your tshirt business orders. My experience was at a minimum 1 in 3 shirts was of such an inferior print flaw that it was not suitable for sale. Scalable Press did credit me on those and that was appreciated but you simply can't rely on them for consistent quality control. Examples of problems: designs printed WAY to far to the left or right when it should be centered, pocket images printed so high on the pocket it is printed over the top pocket seam, blank shirts received on one side or the other, other customer orders received. Just recently I received the THIRD (3rd) replacement re-print of a botched order and the 3rd try is a joke. I simply don't think ANYONE in their print facilities is doing ANY quality control whatsoever...and if they are, then there are bigger issues that need to be handled. I'm done with them. I do NOT get into posting negative reviews but it would be an injustice for me NOT to write this and have other small businesses like us waste so much time on a company that is seriously plagued with long standing issues. This is but a very small sampling of issues we experienced. There is more, much more...but I think I have said enough to be helpful to others considering them for a core part of their business. Thanks for listening.


----------



## littlekreen

As I understand it scalable press is owned by ooshirts? As far as I'm aware ooshirts used to use one or more DTG fulfillment companies but now does its own work in-house since what, ~2 years ago? I assume that's when scalable press started. I hadn't expected so many negative things to pop up while looking into it. Is shopify integration something not implemented widely for DTG fulfillment?


----------



## dink1004

Correct. Scalable Press is owned by same person/parent company as ooshirt. Scalable Press is geared towards printers, apparel companies, etc... OOSHIRT is more for individuals. The API integration between Shopify and Scalable Press is brilliant. Very impressive. Essentially...once you have everything set up and "linked" and you receive an order you can process the order with just a few mouse clicks and the shirt will be ordered, printed and drop shipped to customer...email confirmations, tracking, etc...all done automatically and you can view status in your dashboard. Only problem is the horrific service and quality control at Scalable Press. I stuck it out with them for a full year but I am done. It would bury my business if I kept using them. I just don't get it...such an incredible business model and lots of smart people there but something is seriously wrong there...a cancer of sorts that doesn't appear to have a cure anytime soon.


----------



## rklovestruck

Serenak said:


> I had no idea that DTG Printing uses a heat press because my rep says that they are heat pressed.


This statement was confusing 

DTG ink is water based so it needs cured into the garment for it to stay long term. 

I can only speak for the company I work with, but we currently do not have a seamless integration with Shopify, YET! I am really surprised to hear about all the quality issues with Scalable though. I know Cafe Press and and Zazzle have Twitter account specifically made to respond to printing/shipping issues, maybe you should check that out to get more of your questions answered.


----------



## littlekreen

Hrm... disappointing to be honest. The website looked fancy and ooshirts used to at least be acceptable for service. Our API does that same integration but we don't have the individual-class arm like ooshirts and to be fair to them that end can be hard to manage. Doesn't excuse the quality issues though there should at least be a packing QA that happens. Don't they take mockups to verify the shirt?


----------



## Eric A

i am also searching for this


----------



## oldstunt

OK I'm done dinking around with hit and miss fulfillment companys. Can anyone tell me if there is a good screen printing - DTG fulfillment operation in the north eastern us.
The companys I have tried are hit and miss on orders.


----------



## tchandler52

Dtg can be cured with a heat press and there are also tunnel dryers specifically for Dtg that cures the shirts also. 



rklovestruck said:


> This statement was confusing
> 
> DTG ink is water based so it needs cured into the garment for it to stay long term.
> 
> I had no idea that DTG Printing uses a heat press because my rep says that they are heat pressed.
> 
> .


----------



## nyancode

I just register to comment on this thread. Scalablepress is WORST EVER. Please don't even try them. Bad printing quality. I ordered 2 samples, one is printed in wrong width, one is a terrible printing. Delay in printing (I have one shirt ordered from 18th Jan and still "printing", tried to contact them like 5 times but still not any solution). And don't think their API is good. No! I tried to contact them before last year Christmas to enable the API for product querying for me. Ye before Xmas of last year so it's 2 months and still not hearing anything from their API team. Sent like 10 emails.

Their supporters are helpful but they don't have permission to help. Yes. All they can do is to forward your demand and wait for answer from other departments and it can took forever.

And you know what is the worst part? They don't have blank shirts in stock! They only order blank shirt when you make the printing order... What the hell???


----------



## TshirtBonus

Terrible print quality and incredibly SLOW. They would sometimes take 60 days to fulfill an order, which is a far cry from their advertised 72-hour turnaround time.


----------



## Dakota1973

I work for one of their distribution centers. They have no quality management. I worked QC for them for a bit. Everytime I I had an issue with the print, the management would say let it go. They cut tags off the garments, so that you don't know that they gave you something different then what you ordered. I can go on and on about the issues there.


----------



## wearitout

Did you ever find a replacement? I need something that integrates with my shopify account. Thanks!


----------



## mfreund

worst ever


----------



## treacle

Stay away from these guys then? Lol


----------



## Angerbeast

Other than taking forever to send, where do i begin.. Prints were completely off on one shirt. Customer service stopped replying somewhere in the middle of last week when i asked some generic questions such as can i track my mail, what is your refund policy where are my shirts i ordered 3 weeks ago etc. Just received the goods today and my mind is so blown i had to search them up and found this forum. Stay away from these guys. Jesus.


----------



## bobblebus

I got the same problem, switched from them and started trying others after couple of horrible delays.


----------



## dumus4

It is hard to understand how such a big business can be so inept and unresponsive to their customers. Look elesewhere


----------



## dumus4

It is hard to believe a company that huge is so inept and unresponsive to its customers. Time to look elsewhere


----------



## CalifShirtGuy

Thanks god for this forum. I'm setting up a new storefront and was impressed by their website and claims. Wow.


----------



## EricDeem

I have just recently taken over the DTG Operations for Scalable Press and will be working very hard over the next several months to help bring the quality and consistency up to a high standard. 

Please PM me if you have been a customer of SP and tell me about your purchase and perception so I can work on improving all aspects of the process.


----------



## globalbiz

Eric u better fix all da crap 

Also - shopify integration whats the big deal? Pay coder and any shopping cart with API can work - it can collate orders and email them at very least. Or hire someone to manage orders.

In fact I sense companies who offer fancy shopify app are often worse.


----------



## geeklingo

So any improvements with Scaleable Press? I'm also in the process of setting up a store but only just saw these comments.

What are the alternatives that work with Shopify?


----------



## bilet69

DTG printing and fulfillment should not be hard... Printing and communication should be easy and smooth.
There are several reputable companies USA based. Sometimes companies are not a good fit for a specific instance and or situation, always shop around 1rst, buy 2nd. Don't give up hope


----------



## digitizewedo

I got a sample from them and it sucked it was on a white shirt, it was faded and terrible print quality, its like the print on the lowest resolution setting to reduce ink. If I had the money I would start my own fullfilment service.


----------



## mnobbe

Any updated reviews? I have used them for a small order and then a couple of larger orders. I'm already getting concerned about 1 order, but I was unable to find a company like this for some embroidery work. (I like to add embroidery options to my business and need to buy it in bulk) (The salesman even suggested that I need to look for a different company since they are so backlogged, but the website will never say that!) eek!


----------



## HBN Apparel

It works well. I've used them for DTG and embroidery and I have no complaints.


----------

